# …World Archery Indoor Championships 2012…Las Vegas (USA)…



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The International Archery Federation Council Meeting in Istanbul decided today to award the 2015 World Archery Championships to Copenhagen (DEN). *The World Archery Indoor Championships 2012 were also attributed to Las Vegas (USA)* and World Archery Youth Championships 2013 to Wuxi (CHN). http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=331&me_id=461&cnt_id=5353 

The 2005, 2007 and 2009 Indoor World Archery Championships each to place in March.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*USAA/NFAA Collaboration*

World Indoor Championships Awarded to USA; FITA Council Announces Changes
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/11/1...d-to-usa-fita-council-announces-changes/39542


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Any idea how they plan to co-ordinate both of these shoots together??? Kem


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I BOW 2 said:


> Any idea how they plan to co-ordinate both of these shoots together??? Kem


From http://www.nfaaarchery.org/tournaments/index.cfm 
2012
Tournament Name	Date Location / Contact
The Vegas Shoot 02/11 - 02/13	South Point Casino and Hotel 
Visit Website http://www.southpointcasino.com/ 

From: http://www.olympic.org/en/content/S...y/?CalendarGroup=-1&currentArticlesPageIPP=50 
(Little endian forms, starting with the day) 20/02/2012 - 26/02/2012 (Middle endian forms, starting with the month 02/20/2012 - 02/26/2012)
Indoor World Championships

I would not make reservations based on this information, but if correct, the WAF at South Point Casino would end on Feb 13, 2012 while the World Archery Indoor Championships would begin on Feb 20, 2012.


----------



## leon22200 (Jun 20, 2007)

Where in Vegas the WChamps will be held??? at Southpoint too??


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

LV shot should be from 10 to 12, as 13 will be Monday...

Intersting... those coming from Europe for both competitions supposed to stay there for around 20 days...


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

this is reallly good news


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

This should be an interesting collaboration between the three orgs. 

If FITA is going to use the NFAA target mats, I wonder how they will get them to regulation height? Buy all new mats and stands seems pretty expensive.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Vittorio said:


> LV shot should be from 10 to 12, as 13 will be Monday...
> 
> Intersting... those coming from Europe for both competitions supposed to stay there for around 20 days...


that is entirely too long to stay in Vegas. I'm ready to come home after 5 days. of course that is mostly because I'm out of money at that point. lol.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> LV shot should be from 10 to 12, as 13 will be Monday...
> 
> Intersting... those coming from Europe for both competitions supposed to stay there for around 20 days...


it's really too bad that it can't be held in conjunction with the World Archery Festival. Talk about a huge indoor tournament!

The problem I would immagine is that the NFAA runs the World Archery Festival, not USAA.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i wouldn't mind planning a trip to the US at that time just to watch the world's best archers.....

.......will probably not stay the whole 20 days in LV but would definitely spend a quite a few days.....


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The World Archery indoor championships rotate from place to place so it is inevitable that the site of a major indoor event will host the world indoor championships. I can see that many archers and teams will come and take part in the 2012 Vegas WAF in preparation for the World Archery indoor championships. 

Vegas is a major travel hub. The ease of getting to Vegas makes it a great world championship venue. There is some much to see in do in and around Vegas that people come back year after year after year. There will be little chance of teams becoming bored or wanting of entertainment. 

I predict that after the 2012 World Archery indoor championships folks will be asking when it can return to Vegas. I would guess that the fun that the international archers had this year in Vegas contributed to the 2012 award.

Fat arrow fun time!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

People that have one full day travel and 9 to 12 time zones to manage will not be able return to their country in between the 2 competitions, but also too many people and national teams ar not able to afford more than weeks stay in Vegas. So, if organizers will keep program as it is, majority of internationala archers attending to the Wolrd indoor will NOT participate to the Vegas shot. 
For those staying there for the full time, then organizers will have to provide facilities were they will be able to train continuously for 15 days with low or no cost, and I hope they have already planend something in this area, as it wil be one main deciding factor about competing in both or one event only.
If I was the organizer, considering these factors, I was surely going to change the schedule in order to have the two events shot continuously with one day of break, only, for the preparation of the halls. One week break in the middle will instead surely jeopardize participation to both events.


----------



## Ooster (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone else notice the new format. 50 meters for an indoor championship, seems a little long.


----------



## Ooster (Jan 3, 2003)

Doh, nevermind. Read the article wrong.


----------



## ARTEE (Oct 25, 2006)

*World indoor*

If the Vegas shoot is at South Point, where is the worlds indoor going to be held?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1424121

2012 World Archery Indoor Championships and 2012 NFAA World Archery Festival

4-9 February, 2012 - World Archery Indoor Championships - Las Vegas (USA)
10-12 February, 2012 - NFAA World Archery Festival - Las Vegas (USA)
Source: http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=3263&me_id=2270

2012, The Vegas Shoot, 02/10 - 02/12 – 2012, at South Point Casino and Hotel, http://www.southpointcasino.com/ Las Vegas, Nevada
Source: http://www.nfaaarchery.org/tournaments/index.cfm 

Those that come in for the 2012 Vegas WAF practice day on Thursday can catch the 2012 World Archery (FITA) Indoor Championship Finals. How perfect is that!


----------



## ARTEE (Oct 25, 2006)

So I take it that the World indoors is also at South Point.
Woluldn't it have been easier to just say that.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

ARTEE said:


> So I take it that the World indoors is also at South Point.
> Woluldn't it have been easier to just say that.


I have no seen in print that both will be at the South Point Casino.


----------



## ARTEE (Oct 25, 2006)

It's in Vegas then, but no one knows where.


----------

